# Ravi Zacharias- Why I am not an Athiest



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is Ravi addressing the shortcomings of Athiesm as he makes his case regarding why he is not an Athiest.  It's classic Ravi; concise and clear.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6aDoOzYN-U


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 17, 2013)

Now I remember why I can't take him. He never gets to the point. Goes on and on with stories. I always watch with the idea that I will show his point to be based on an assumption, but it gets hard to do cause he never gets to the point. Rather, I never listen far enough to hear it


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 18, 2013)

All he had to say was "because I believe in God".
Probably wouldn't get paid near as much for that though.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 18, 2013)

Pretty good ovation for Princeton.  I guess somebody appreciated it.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 19, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Pretty good ovation for Princeton.  I guess somebody appreciated it.


As far as speakers go. He is a good one. His stories entertain. He is very popular. I have always had a hard time defining his points.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 19, 2013)

I really like listening to him. But, I can also understand why some folks might not care for him.

I'm just happy you believe. Thanks!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 19, 2013)

I watched a little bit of it. I'm not sure what he was trying to define.
Is he saying it's better to believe in a God than to not believe in a God. At least that's the point I gathered. If you don't believe in a God you can't understand the concept of space, time, and life.
I would assume if I listened to the whole sermon he would explain why Christianity trumps the other religions.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 20, 2013)

Believing in a God does help explain a lot about the meaning of life and our final destiny but many people who believe in a God will not ever enter Heaven.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 20, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Believing in a God does help explain a lot about the meaning of life and our final destiny but many people who believe in a God will not ever enter Heaven.




Is that the truth or your opinion?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 20, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Is that the truth or your opinion?



It's the truth, so help me God.

At least I don't put Atheist in a different category from other non Christian believers. I could use Ravi's reasoning for Hindu or Wiccan believers just as well as Christians.
They have explained the meaning of life and destiny by following their God.


----------

